# Question About Fly Lines



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

How cheap was the fly line you put on it?  BPS has a shooting type line that doesn't really have a body section.  I've tried to cast that on the Pro1 and it won't load the rod.  It's closer to a 6-7wt line.  The exact opposite is for my TFO Series 1.  It won't cast my 8wt Monic, or SA lines because it is to soft of a rod.  It's all about finding the right balance between your line and your rod to make you a happy caster. Some fly shops will let you pratice cast lines to see what you like. Take advantage of that and cast a couple lines to see what it takes to load that rod.

-Richard


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> How cheap was the fly line you put on it?  BPS has a shooting type line that doesn't really have a body section.  I've tried to cast that on the Pro1 and it won't load the rod.  It's closer to a 6-7wt line.  The exact opposite is for my TFO Series 1.  It won't cast my 8wt Monic, or SA lines because it is to soft of a rod.  It's all about finding the right balance between your line and your rod to make you a happy caster.  Some fly shops will let you pratice cast lines to see what you like.  Take advantage of that and cast a couple lines to see what it takes to load that rod.
> 
> -Richard



lol, it was the cheapest line they offered.
At $20 with backing and tapered leader....lol

I figured it would work cause it appeared to be the same line that came on my BPS reel, but the casting is NOTHING like the original line my reel brought.

I also didn't opt for something better cause I had planned on picking up a new combo but finishing my skiff has been occupying my funds.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

In my opinion, if you buy crap, you will get crap. But, if you are looking to get a good inexpensive line I suggest the SA Headstart. Its only like $30. It is also WFF. 

Now, to get to your question. The change of the reel, you shouldn't be able to notice that much of a difference casting. The only difference would be in balancing the weight from the 5wt reel to the 8wt reel. In my opinion your line is either too light, or too heavy. Also, the rod you replaced the tip on, you lost distance because the new tip was not designed to cast a fly line. In order to get a good cast and loop you need that sudden stop at the end of your cast. If your rod tip is not designed to "snap" forward you will have those problems. These are all observations and opinions.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> In my opinion, if you buy crap, you will get crap. But, if you are looking to get a good inexpensive line I suggest the SA Headstart. Its only like $30. It is also WFF.
> 
> Now, to get to your question. The change of the reel, you shouldn't be able to notice that much of a difference casting. The only difference would be in balancing the weight from the 5wt reel to the 8wt reel. In my opinion your line is either too light, or too heavy. Also, the rod you replaced the tip on, you lost distance because the new tip was not designed to cast a fly line. In order to get a good cast and loop you need that sudden stop at the end of your cast. If your rod tip is not designed to "snap" forward you will have those problems. These are all observations and opinions.



It was more of a why does my 5wt line cast further on the 8wt rod than the 8wt line does. 
The 8wt line must be really bad or something. 

I mean, I still catch fish.
It's just much more work than having something better.

I caught my first tarpon today.
And it was on one of your flies.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats always awsome to hear about someone catching there first of a species on one of your flies!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats man!!! I do like hearing people catch fish on my flies. At least someone is.........


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats on the first poon! 
Tell more....ya can't just throw that out here without more details!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Congrats on the first poon!
> Tell more....ya can't just throw that out here without more details!


Check my last post in the "my biggest peacock" thread. I wrote it yesterday.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

> Hello,
> 
> 
> I always used my 8wt fly rod until one day it broke at flamingo.
> ...


When you put heavier line on a fly rod than what it is rated for it helps you make shorter casts easier because you load the rod faster with less line out. You can cast farther with a lighter line beacause you can get more line out without overloading the rod.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, using that theory I should be able to cast a 3wt line on my 10wt rod like 200 ft.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Well, using that theory I should be able to cast a 3wt line on my 10wt rod like 200 ft.


You need to try that. Put your 3wt reel on the 10wt rod. Pull out 75ft of line in the grass. Pick it up and false cast it once, and report back.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I 100% agree with Hilrod and would only like to add that the "setup" is allowing you to generate more line speed and that aids in distance.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I 100% agree with Hilrod and would only like to add that the "setup" is allowing you to generate more line speed and that aids in distance.



Depending how much money I have left over from my first paycheck after I buy my Nikon D3000 will determine what I do.
If I have enough, I'll probably buy a combo or something. 
If not, I'll probably exchange my broken 8wt and purchase a reel and line for the mean time.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I would look around for a nice used Sage RPLXi, Scott STS, Loomis CC or GLX and you will be much happier than a cheap fly rod.  If you don't need to break down your rod for transport the Loomis Pro 1 series are a bargain! The 8'10" 8wt casts great just get the SA Redfish line as it has a short heavy head for quick casts.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd also check out the TFO rods which offer a great guarantee if you break it...ever! They are very reasonably priced and cast great. My favorite 10 wt is the TICR.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I'd also check out the TFO rods which offer a great guarantee if you break it...ever! They are very reasonably priced and cast great. My favorite 10 wt is the TICR.



I got some fly line that I like for a cheap line it's pretty decent.
I like the way it flows.
It's "Mainstream" 8wt fly line for saltwater.
I got it at BPS, it had a bonefish on the box.


I will be looking into a TFO 9wt soon. 
Also need to pair it up with a nice 9wt reel.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Get the Colton Torrent 810!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Well my friend Serge Thomas would be a better source of info on reels since he tests them for the manufacturers. I'm happy with my Tibor's; Backcountry, Riptide-Pacific and Abels 2 and 3n (my favorite reel). I bought these reels not because of their resale value, for their longevity. I want my reels to last as long as I do!


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I have that exact SA 8wt rod from BPS if it's the one that the Dania Beach store is selling for $19.95. If you cannot cast that rod with an 8wt line you need serious help. You said it is to stiff? It is barely past medium (which is great for streamers and more aerodynamic flies, not to good on big poppers). It casts as well as many other rods if not better. I cannot understand why more people have not bought one at the rediculous low price? Do they think because is cheap it must be junk. Nothing could be further from the truth. It is probably the greatest rod bargain in quite a while. It is certainly not a Loomis, Sage etc, but should not be ignored. Mine is my larger fly Bass rod for now, a Loomis 7wt Shore Stalker is my favorite all around for freshwater. I have many very expensive fly rods and reels. One thing I know is that expensive does not always mean better.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I have that exact SA 8wt rod from BPS if it's the one that the Dania Beach store is selling for $19.95. If you cannot cast that rod with an 8wt line you need serious help. You said it is to stiff? It is barely past medium (which is great for streamers and more aerodynamic flies, not to good on big poppers). It casts as well as many other rods if not better. I cannot understand why more people have not bought one at the rediculous low price? Do they think because is cheap it must be junk. Nothing could be further from the truth. It is probably the greatest rod bargain in quite a while. It is certainly not a Loomis, Sage etc, but should not be ignored. Mine is my larger fly Bass rod for now, a Loomis 7wt Shore Stalker is my favorite all around for freshwater. I have many very expensive fly rods and reels. One thing I know is that expensive does not always mean better.



The problem I had with it was the line.
Once I put new line, it casts effortlessly.
I still don't like it.
The cork grip messes up my hand unlike any other fly rods of mine. 
And that rod isn't all that great.
The first time I went to cast, it shattered in half. 
Must have been defected. 
Never happened again, but have snapped a few rod tips. lol


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

A good line will change how a rod casts. Put a cheap line on a good rod and it will cast like crap.


----------

